# New PLCs, VFDs, Motors and Controls Forum



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

As requested we've added a *PLCs, VFDs, Motors and Controls *forum. Hopefully it will help fill a void. Let me know if you see any other changes that need to be made.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Nathan said:


> As requested we've added a *PLCs, VFDs, Motors and Controls *forum. Hopefully it will help fill a void. Let me know if you see any other changes that need to be made.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


Thanks Nathan and Speedy Petey!

And TheRick for the suggestion!!!!


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking forward to this forum!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That little red can looks like a thermonuclear trigger device.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet...now us geeks have a place to hang out and talk shop!

Thank you Nathan and Petey!


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is what are test bench looks like right now. The first bench is for programming and testing PLCs drives, and networking. The second bench is for instrumentation like PH probes, O2 probes, RTDs, transmitters. _I know its a bit messy but we are always plugging away!_
_P.S. sorry about the dates on the pics I used a crappy camera that i don't care about._


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice test bench P Logix!! That looks like it would be quite helpful!! We have a lot of test equipment here on rolling racks but no set test area. We just roll them into our offices or out into the shop by a bench and do what we need!! Your setup is much better!!


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Kletis said:


> Nice test bench P Logix!! That looks like it would be quite helpful!! We have a lot of test equipment here on rolling racks but no set test area. We just roll them into our offices or out into the shop by a bench and do what we need!! Your setup is much better!!


Thanks Kletis.



> That little red can looks like a thermonuclear trigger device.


encoder?


----------



## jdc.electric (Feb 20, 2009)

*In Iraq*

hey there Rick B. Also out here in Iraq. I look forward to keeping up with this forum. This site is great.
Jesse


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

jdc.electric said:


> hey there Rick B. Also out here in Iraq. I look forward to keeping up with this forum. This site is great.
> Jesse


 
Where in Iraq, and who are you working for?

Welcome to the forum and stay safe :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc.electric (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Rick out here with KBR working Patrol Base, kinda like CJOA Afganistan. Lota work out here. Im sure you know that. Take care out there.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> That little red can looks like a thermonuclear trigger device.


Looks like an encoder to me. Great idea on this forum.


----------



## cookie (Apr 9, 2009)

I just created a "PLC" social group.


----------



## pepelect (Apr 28, 2009)

Newbie to this forum........I had a problem a few years ago. A feed mill was trying to upgrade to be more efficient by speeding up and slowing down as output was needed. We designed a VFD that controlled 9 motors at the same time. It started and stopped them simultaneously what I had been taught about motors and control why did this work? Why didn't we need nine different controllers? They were different motors, hp, sizes, speeds, and torque. ANYONE???


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

cookie said:


> I just created a "PLC" social group.


I tried that once, but I couldnt get them to communicate...

(I'll be here all night ladies and gentlemen)


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

pepelect said:


> Newbie to this forum........I had a problem a few years ago. A feed mill was trying to upgrade to be more efficient by speeding up and slowing down as output was needed. We designed a VFD that controlled 9 motors at the same time. It started and stopped them simultaneously what I had been taught about motors and control why did this work? Why didn't we need nine different controllers? They were different motors, hp, sizes, speeds, and torque. ANYONE???


Guess I have time for a serious answer too. 

Let me start by saying I would rather have 9 separate VFD's; HOWEVER, think of your VFD as supplying a bus. If the current capacity is there it should work. Like a bus, each motor would have to have separate overloads - cant rely on the overcurrent on the drive in a situation like this. I would not recommend doing this. Of couse that never stopped them before.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

PLCMentor.com said:


> I tried that once, but I couldnt get them to communicate...
> 
> (I'll be here all night ladies and gentlemen)


:laughing:

Should have tried Data Highway! :whistling2:


----------



## pepelect (Apr 28, 2009)

The system worked as designed the larger VFD fed a MCC buss. All the motors had individual starters with overloads. The only problem was after we got it up and operational was the scope of worked changed and they wanted to speed up or slow down the augers independently of each other. That is when the problems started you had to shut down and restart every time you wanted a speed change or change all 9 motors at the same time. MY question is that when setting up a drive for one motor you set all the parameters for that one motor. AMPS, voltage, hp, rpm, and starting torque are different on every motor why when grouping them together did they "function" as one motor or was the drive just over/under compensating for the individual motors?


----------

